# Good war blog



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

http://www.michaelyon.blogspot.com/


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for sharing Snagged. My brother Jeff was in Mosul for a year, working with the Stryker Battalion. He is no longer active, but works for General Dynamics. They build and maintain the Strykers. He was over there as a civilian contractor. My brothers best friend (Woody)is in Mosul right now. As of Sept. 1st Jeff is going back to Iraq, but only for a month to 6 weeks. Keep them in ya'lls prayers if you would.

Thanks again.

Kelly


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Pic*

Here's a pic of him re-wiring a Stryker. Gotta find my other pics. There are some pretty cool ones.

Take it easy.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Spots,
Different war but they are all my Brothers.


----------

